# Funny Subtitles



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

_(I didn't find a similar thread, so I started this one. Should I have overlooked such thread, please let me know ...)_









"I believe I can fly ..."


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought they said : "we have a bold idea for the cover....."


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

NOT SO LOUD!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

"Why am I having so many problems staying in tune?"


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Philidor said:


>


"I'm king of the world!"


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Art Rock said:


> NOT SO LOUD!


Alternatively: "That's my workout for playing the hammer in Berg's op. 6 ..."


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

I know you didn't practice today...


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Philidor said:


> Alternatively: "That's my workout for playing the hammer in Berg's op. 6 ..."


Alternatively: VIOLAS!!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*A reminder to all: images found on the internet are copyrighted unless defined otherwise. You can NOT upload these to the server, but you can link to them. However, if they are watermarked or have a copyright symbol displayed on them, we will delete them anyway. We traditionally make an exception for album covers because they are deemed to fall under fair use.

Two posts with copyrighted images uploaded to the server have been deleted (and the posters have been informed).*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

AAUGH! Legos! Bare Feet!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Someone tell this creep to stop staring at my keys.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually, no, I can't tell you why we're sitting on a giant slice of cheese.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

And now for the latest Olympic event: Syncronized dog paddling.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That awkward moment when the quartet realized that the white powdery substance wasn't aspirin.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

🎼 Here we come. 
Walking down the street.
We get the funniest looks from
Everyone we meet....


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

"Let's record the album in Oldham", you said. "It'll give it a regional charm", you said. 
"Oldham is such a beautiful Lancashire town" you said. 

Roger... You're sacked!


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Manxfeeder said:


> And now for the latest Olympic event: Syncronized dog paddling.


This is too triggering for me. In Navy boot camp, we were often made to "swim." In a prone position, arms and legs elevated so nothing but the pelvis makes contact with the "deck." All the while kicking our legs behind us as if we're actually swimming.

Marines have to do something similar. They have to "watch TV." They'll be in a push up position, but with their elbows on the ground and their hands cupped beneath their chin. They spend hours in that position staring at a blank TV which isn't even on or plugged in.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Uh-oh, Lucas. They just noticed their tablecloth is missing.


----------



## Deltaairlines!!! (9 mo ago)

KevinW said:


> I know you didn't practice today...


LOL!!!


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

"We hid his baton, now he can't conduct ... but we won't tell him ..."


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

"They have no clue at all how to cultivate a lawn ... "


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

"Don't worry, I'm fine ... most notably: don't touch me ... I know an excellent surgeon, he will remove the baton from my cheek ... "


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

"Honourable members of this noble forum, dear friends, let me tell you a secret.

Only few people know that in my first career I was an actor ... I starting conducting not earlier than I realized that acting didn't work ... but I was so good at the castings:

Don Camillo:










Darth Vader:










Mr. Bean:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Let's see whether I can use my cello for archery ... I'll try the C-string first ...


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*XXX ADULTS ONLY XXX*


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> And now for the latest Olympic event: Syncronized dog paddling.


Next: Synchronized Orchestrated Swimming.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^Howzat for an alBUM cover. Perhaps the person on the right is Knickerless Miaskovsky himself...ok I'm leaving the building..


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"... my waifu, Cello-chan"


----------

